# This Is Going To Mess My Minnesota Trip Up



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I made a deal with my wife to take her to Colorado then I got to go on Hunting trip to Minnesota in September.

Her Mom calls wanting to know if she will take her to Colorado? My wife asked me if she could go? What am I suppose to say?

big rockpile


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

have a good time


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

MELQ said:


> have a good time


.........In Colorado.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MELQ said:


> have a good time



Sounds good.

She said I could go along but I figure I would be walking about half way across Kansas.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> What am I suppose to say?


"Yes, Dear."


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

So you take MIL to Colorado. How does that have anything to do with your hunting trip in September? Is MIL going to want to go along on that, too? No showers, trudging around in the woods, putting on stinky stuff to throw off the human scent... I doubt MIL will be interested in those things... whether you actually do them or not.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bellyman said:


> So you take MIL to Colorado. How does that have anything to do with your hunting trip in September? Is MIL going to want to go along on that, too? No showers, trudging around in the woods, putting on stinky stuff to throw off the human scent... I doubt MIL will be interested in those things... whether you actually do them or not.


Well the agreement was I take my wife to Colorado then we would go to Minnesota. So if I'm not taking her to Colorado the other trip is out.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I gotta say I understand if you do not want to take MIL to Colorado from the southeast part of the country. It really messes me up to have a third in the car on a long trip like that.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You need to renegotiate the terms. Change in plans involving the mother in law legally entitles you to the Minnesota trip plus an additional bonus hunting or fishing trip.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fishindude said:


> You need to renegotiate the terms. Change in plans involving the mother in law legally entitles you to the Minnesota trip plus an additional bonus hunting or fishing trip.


Oh the Minnesota trip already involved Hunting and Fishing but had to take time Sightseeing. Colorado Trip was to involve visiting Family but not too long, take off Camping Sightseeing and Fishing.

Colorado I get sick at High altitudes but was going to suffer through this.

She didn't what Hunting or Fishing being involved in any trip but she has gave up on this after the Kansas trips.

Oh Minnesota is on my Bucket List next would be fishing in the Gulf.

Really this can work out because part of all this came down to one old Dog that no longer travel. As it is I can stay take care of the Dog, Mother in Law pays for this trip. I can go to Minnesota by myself, do what I want, cost will be way less and my wife can take care of the Dog.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The way I see it you just earned some brownie points. You should get two trips.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> The way I see it you just earned some brownie points. You should get two trips.


Today I'm an old grouch no Brownie Points for me.

big rockpile


----------

